# my 9 year old golden has just been diagnosed with cancer in her spleen?



## roxamillionismygirl (May 27, 2008)

I have never experienced this before other than my mixed breed. My baby has cancer in her spleen just diagnosed on Saturday jan, 7th 2012. Has anyone been through this? I dont want her to die prematurly if there is a way to save her. 

Your thoughts are needed and respected.

Sincerly

Melissa and my baby ROXY


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Walking this walk beside you right now...

This summer Liberty was found by ultrasound to have several large tumors of the spleen. We have chosen 'care and comfort' versus a splenectomy and chemo for as long as we are given.

So far we have been blessed with 6.5 months of darn-near pain-free living. She has had a couple of ouchy days, but is now on daily Tramadol and metoclopramide(?sp) to help her with peristalsis...and she eats more frequents, smaller, meals as the tumors have either grown or spread making the passage of food uncomfortable at times. 

She has been living with a very high quality of life and has lived longer then the vets and I anticipated. We live each day spoiling her with a tastes of her favorite yummy treats...leisurely walks..her favorite games... belly rubs and cuddly naps in the recliner with us.

I wish you and your sweet Roxy peace and comfort.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, I've been down this road twice. If the diagnosis was hemangiosarcoma, verified by pathology as cancer, it is unfortunately a terminal diagnosis. The only way to get a concrete diagnosis is through splenectomy and pathology. Some dogs have tumors on their spleens that end up being benign. Some on this board have been lucky and their dogs lived many years after removal of the spleen. Has your dog had a splenectomy? 

After we lost our second Golden to this horrific disease, I wrote down everything I could remember about the frightening time when we first got the pathology back that he had cancer. Here is a list of questions I put together to ask the vet if any of my other dogs ever gets a similar diagnosis: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html
I hope those questions can help you make decisions when you discuss this further with your dog's vet. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. Hugs to your dear Roxy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxa*

Roxa

*I am so very sorry.*

We lost two of our dog to hemangiosarcoma literally overnight; we were with them when they crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
My hubby and I always promised them we would never let them suffer.
Is she in pain? Is she eating and drinking?
What did the vet say or advise you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roxy. Is surgery an option? I'm sorry I can't offer anything but positive thoughts...


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry Roxa..... I just lost my 9 1/2 year old Golden to hemangiosarcoma. Not sure if this was the diagnosis, but either way you will need to brace yourself. Whether u are able to do a treatment protocol, or not, it will be heartbreaking. You are surrounded here by those of us who have loved and lost to this wretched disease. Thoughts and prayers with you and Roxy....xo


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Roxy's diagnosis......

My Reno underwent a splenectomy in June, 2011 and was diagnosed days later with hemangiosarcoma. The vet gave him 1-2 months with no treatment and 4-6 months with chemo. We opted not to go the route of chemo.

On January 13, it will be 7 months since Reno's diagnosis and he is still doing very well.

Please check with your vet to see if surgery is an option. As you can tell from the previous posts, there is always hope!!!!

Sending prayers to you and Roxy!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry that you found the forum under such tragic circumstances. We lost our girl on 5/21. Unfortunately, surgery wasn't an option for Di. Hope that you get more time with your baby that is free of pain.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have been down the hemangiosarcoma road 3 times. We did not have much time with all 3 of our boys once it was discovered. I hope you will be one of the lucky ones. Just know that here is the place full of people who understand and know the pain you must feel.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My Tazz was dx with hemangiosarcoma. His tumor had mets to his lungs. Everything happened so quickly...what started as a little cough progressed quickly to shortness of breath. I am so sorry for you. I choose not to start chemo, his disease had progressed before I could start treatment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, I just can sent positive thoughts and prayers for your sweet Roxy girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Roxy.
Was it a definite diagnosis of cancer? My copper was one of the lucky ones and his splenic tumors were benign, but we didn't know until we got the pathology report 5 days after his splenectomy. I had him another 20 months after his splenectomy. He was approximately 12 when he had it removed and his death was not related to that at all. He recovered very well from the splenectomy and was hiking 3+ miles in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## foilgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

Gerry had a splenectomy 2/28/11 at 8 years old. He was already in surgery for bloat, the spleen was removed because there were "growths" on it... lucky for us, the tumors were benign, but it was a tense few days waiting for the path report. 

Hoping for Roxy to have as long and as painless a life as possible, and hugs to you. 

-Meghan and Gerry


----------

